# Mr.BabyBlueButterfly looks sick?? What does he have?



## AprilRose (Sep 26, 2011)

It's on his fins. Itried to treat it with cures and then naturally but nothing is working. He eats and swims still and its not spreading. What could it be?


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Looks like a fungus to me.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Could be fin rot too.

What size is his tank,filter,heater,temp,cleaning schedule,tankmates and if he has live plants or not

Also if you have it,ammonia nitrate nitrite please.


----------



## AprilRose (Sep 26, 2011)

10G
4 female guppy's (about 3/4 of an inch)
Power Filter
Temp-80
20 water change weekly
No live plants


I'll test my water at work tomorrow, perks of working a t a Petstore. Last week, everything was within the normal range. 

*I tried fungus medicine and I've tried to clear it up naturally through water changes but he's been sick for over 4 months. *

He about 4 1/2 years. give or take a few months.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

his fins are super short,which tells me someone has been eating them or he has fin rot.His eye is also cloudy which is also from water quality.

What type of medication did you use?Certain meds are not good for bettas.

The tank mates may very well be stressing him,or nipping at his tail.

He would benefit from a raise in temp to 84 degrees.It will also help him heal and grow the fins better.

Does he stay in the breeder?They are not a good place for a betta.In the wild they hide under leaf litter and in plants.Also the lack of exercise had lead to many bettas dying prematurely of a heart attack or a fatty liver.

I suggest you add lots of easy to grow plants and keep him nice and warm.Stop the meds and see if it improves.


----------



## AprilRose (Sep 26, 2011)

He hasn't been on the medication for about 3 months. I used a diluted dosage so I wouldn't harm his breathing system. I tried the medication for about a month with no change. I've been doing water changes since.

The guppy's live in the breeder, I put him it to take pictures. He's by himself in the 10g, excluding the breeder. His tank was divided in the past with a female Betta for about 2 months but she's in another tank now. 

I don't know why his fins are short? He's not scraping himself on the rocks. and no one has been nipping him.

He's very active when eating and rests on his Betta leave once and a while. His old tank was planted but since I switched I haven' replanted.

I really don't want to buy an antibacterial cure. I don't know if it will work since this has been going on for a while, but I'll try it if he doesn't improve in a month. 


I'll upload the pictures of my water test but everything seems within the normal except my water is soft. 

I'll raise them temp, do bigger water changes, vacuum the gravel and scrub the walls for the next few weeks and see what happens. 

Do you have any experience with water changes and aquarium salt to cure illnesses?


I feed him twice daily. Maybe, I'll get him some frozen food instead of freeze-dried.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes as a matter of fact.Thats how my bettas are all treated,salt and warm clean water.I am guessing the medication was melafix?

I only medicate when I cant raise the temp,or see internal parasites.


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> Yes as a matter of fact.Thats how my bettas are all treated,salt and warm clean water.I am guessing the medication was melafix?
> 
> I only medicate when I cant raise the temp,or see internal parasites.



Now I could have sworn theres a page regarding using melafix on Bettas. Regardless if the dosage is watered down I personally would not be willing to take that risk. Not to mention, the fish is four and a half, which is really good for a Betta. The disease looks like fin rot honestly.


----------



## AprilRose (Sep 26, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Yes as a matter of fact.Thats how my bettas are all treated,salt and warm clean water.I am guessing the medication was melafix?
> 
> 
> I only medicate when I cant raise the temp,or see internal parasites.


I raised the temp, and did a little water change. I'll buy the aquarium salt tomorrow.

I used fungus guard, it is supposed to treat fungus and bacterial infections. I won't medicate anymore if it's still risky even if the dose is lower. I just hope he gets better. 

In your opinion, what should my plan of action be? How much salt should I add? And, how long should I do this, a month or two? I have a 10 gallon. He's used to 20% water changes. The new tank is about 2 1/2 months old, i think. He's still active but if he stops eating  I'll cry.

Sorry for picking your brain, once I start its really hard to stop. One last question, Can I start planting again even if I will be adding aquarium salt and doing more frequent water changes?

Thank you very much!!!!


----------

